# How well do you



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

know your 2 blocks away neighbors?
Hearing the toot of a steam whistle i drove over and ( living 24 years in this area ) 
run into some very nice people ,didn't know that in the 50ths this property was a sawmill ,quite a few steam engines,a Marion steam boiler and a lot of sawmill machinery still intact.The highlight was a case steam tractor under steam ,this was my first ride on a case tractor while the fireman was holding the injector down he was letting me on the steering wheel,some heavy cranking required 'i had a blast ! I really admire those folks who used to work with heavy equipment ,most of us just turn a key and everything from a car to truck to train will move with ease!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't even know the ones on the block all new people and they stay in their house! 

Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The only Neighbor I talk to is the one south of me. she Pots Pictures of sun rise and sun sets on face book Most of the other are jerks. 

JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The president of our little garden railroad club lives about four blocks from me. This was a harried year for our little group, and none of us managed to hold a meeting. There are a few operational months left, so I guess it could still happen.

We do have fun when we can manage to get together, so that is what counts.

Lotsasteam, your photos reminded me of the ten ton Frick traction engine that was run during Pennsylvania Dutch Days at Hershey Park back in the 1960s. I got a chance to run it once. Cracked open the throttle and heard a soft "WOOSH!" The engineer had me shut down. He opened the cylinder cocks and hand-moved the flywheel for about half a rotation. He told me to crack open the throttle, and this time we got the familiar "Thump! Thump!" of exhaust. My first try touched on a very rare occurrence. The single cylinder's piston was on dead center, and could not move at all!

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess I'm lucky. I live on a cul-de-sac with about eight houses on it. Most are new to me (I was the second on the block), but we see each other all the time and know each other pretty well. When I have open houses for my RR, I invite them all. Some (especially those with kids) drop by.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i know most people in our town.
(thanks to the fact, that i was fireinspector of our insurance for over a decade)


----------

